# EA gibt neue Origin Version heraus



## KatanaxXx (9. August 2012)

Hi





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit heute steht die Version Version 9.0.2.2064 zur Verfügung und bringt folgende Änderungen mit sich:



Der “Meine Spiele” Tab wurde überarbeitet
Die Spiele-Cover im “Meine Spiele” Tab haben nun eine höhere Auflösung
Die Größe der Spiele-Cover kann über einen Regler am oberen Bildschirmrand manuell angepasst werden
Die Buttons “Download”, “Installieren” und “Spielen” sind ab sofort  nicht mehr auf dem Spiele-Cover, sondern sind als Mouse-Over-Menü  verfügbar
Der Button “Favoriten” wurde durch ein Sternsymbol ersetzt
Neue Sortierfunktion für das Sortieren der Spiele
Einen “Aktualisieren”-Button in der Spiele-Übersicht hinzugefügt
Die Liste der Freunde ist ab sofort in einem eigenständigen Fenster, die je nach Bedarf ein- bzw. ausgeblendet werden kann
Neue Möglichkeiten zum Navigieren durch Origin
Die Performance von Origin deutlich und spürbar verbessert
Diverse Probleme bei Updates von Spielen behoben
Ein Problem, das bei FIFA12 Einladungen gegeben hat, ist nun beseitigt
Viele weitere kleine Fehlerbehebung
Das Update wird wie gewohnt automatisch beim Start von Origin installiert und sofern man der Lizensvereinbarung zustimmt.


Zudem gibt es seit heute Serverprobleme auf EA Servern in Hot Pursuit steht nur noch der offline Modus zur Verfügung 




Quelle:
EA gibt heute neue Origin Version 9.0 heraus - Midnight Gaming - Die Sendung rund um den Spiele-Sektor!


----------



## GTA 3 (9. August 2012)

Ist mir aufgefallen. Sieht top aus, aber von Origin halte ich trozdem nichts. Battlefield 3 sagt aber leider was anderes.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. August 2012)

Ein "no-Origin.exe" Update fehlt ...


----------



## AMD (10. August 2012)

Die Performance von Origin deutlich und spürbar verbessert -> Ihr PC wird schneller durchsucht

Viele weitere kleine Fehlerbehebung -> Private Dateien wurden nicht gut genug analysiert


----------



## BabaYaga (10. August 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> Die Performance von Origin deutlich und spürbar verbessert -> Ihr PC wird schneller durchsucht
> 
> Viele weitere kleine Fehlerbehebung -> Private Dateien wurden nicht gut genug analysiert


----------



## needit (10. August 2012)

Also mir verbraucht Origin immer noch zuviel, komischerweise verbraucht es manchmal (kein Spiel geöffnet, Leerlauf) deutlich mehr als wenn ein Spiel geöffnet ist.


----------



## Sloth (10. August 2012)

Man kann nun nicht mehr zwischen zwei Ansichten wählen. Das ist etwas ärgerlich, aber auch irgendwo schnuppe, da ich BF3 über den Spieleexplorer starte und Origin sofort ins Tray schicke.


----------



## mumaker (10. August 2012)

naja da lasse ich mich mal überraschen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. August 2012)

Uuuuuuuuunnd lädt es noch fleißig Daten rauf?????????????


----------



## mumaker (10. August 2012)

omg ich habe 8gb ddr3 speicher drinne und anstatt 48% auslastung im game habe ich jetzt 68- 71% auslastungs meines speichers und das ohne meinen browser an zu haben. was soll der scheiss!


----------



## Kondar (10. August 2012)

mumaker schrieb:


> omg ich habe 8gb ddr3 speicher drinne und anstatt 48% auslastung im game habe ich jetzt 68- 71% auslastungs meines speichers und das ohne meinen browser an zu haben. was soll der scheiss!


 

ja wirklich schlimm wenn sich die 8GB Ram gelohnt haben


----------



## kühlprofi (10. August 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> Die Performance von Origin deutlich und spürbar verbessert -> Ihr PC wird schneller durchsucht
> 
> Viele weitere kleine Fehlerbehebung -> Private Dateien wurden nicht gut genug analysiert



Lustig aber so ein Schwachsinn


----------



## AnthraX (10. August 2012)

mumaker schrieb:


> omg ich habe 8gb ddr3 speicher drinne und anstatt 48% auslastung im game habe ich jetzt 68- 71% auslastungs meines speichers und das ohne meinen browser an zu haben. was soll der scheiss!



schrecklich ! Man sollte EA dafür verklagen, das sich nun bei dir 8GB auszahlen... was fällt denen ein


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. August 2012)

Ich nutze eh den Beta Kanal von origin habe es daher schon etwas länger


----------



## Kredar (11. August 2012)

Schön eine neue Version, nur meine vergisst oft das Login Passwort und die ewigen "Jetzt neu" Werbungen nerven. Überhaupt die Werbeeinblendungen nerven, da hat Steam noch die Nase weit vorne. Aber evt. bekommt das EA auch in den Griff dies zu deaktivieren wenn man das einstellen kann, damit das Popup Fenster nicht mehr erscheint.

mfg


----------



## Jens92 (11. August 2012)

im Leerlauf kann origin alle verfügbaren reserven darauf verwenden dich auszuspionieren, während des spielens schrauben sie das den kunden zur liebe etwas nach unten


----------



## razzor1984 (12. August 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ein "no-Origin.exe" Update fehlt ...


 
aber eine Sandbox gibts  Wenn man mal die SANDKISTE konfigured hat, ist das Game recht abgeschottet. Zumindestens hat es dann einen sehr begrenzten Zugriff auf die Os Partition


----------



## Magic12345 (13. August 2012)

mumaker schrieb:


> omg ich habe 8gb ddr3 speicher drinne und anstatt 48% auslastung im game habe ich jetzt 68- 71% auslastungs meines speichers und das ohne meinen browser an zu haben. was soll der scheiss!


 
Komisch, mein Win 7  System braucht nach Neustart knapp 800 MB Speicher, also bei 8 GB sind das ca. 10%. Du brauchst nun ~70%, d.h. 5,6 GB Speicher ohne offene Programme? HÄÄÄÄ? Irgendwas verstehe ich hier falsch, oder Du hast einen sehr sehr seltsam konfigurierten PC


----------



## ile (14. August 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "no-Origin.exe" Update fehlt ...





			
				AMD schrieb:
			
		

> Die Performance von Origin deutlich und spürbar verbessert -> Ihr PC wird schneller durchsucht
> 
> Viele weitere kleine Fehlerbehebung -> Private Dateien wurden nicht gut genug analysiert


----------



## kühlprofi (14. August 2012)

Jens92 schrieb:


> im Leerlauf kann origin alle verfügbaren reserven darauf verwenden dich auszuspionieren, während des spielens schrauben sie das den kunden zur liebe etwas nach unten


 Origin spioniert im Gegensatz zu Steam weniger im System herum


----------



## Hydroxid (14. August 2012)

Kannst du das bezeugen?


----------



## MonKAY (14. August 2012)

*shrug*

Ich habe nur ein Spiel, da fällt mir die Sortierung leicht.
Dieses Spiel starte ich zwangsweise über meinen Browser und dadurch sehe ich von Origin eigentlich nur die blöde Werbung für Battlefield 3 (welches ich ja schon besitze) und das Icon im Tray.


----------



## 10203040 (14. August 2012)

Ich fand die Beta besser. Wenn man jetzt auf Spiel klickt popt noch so ein dummes Fenster auf bevor es startet klasse zudem nicht super alles.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. August 2012)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Kannst du das bezeugen?


 hast du beweise das origin daten klaut ? das wurde schon lange widerlegt.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (14. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> hast du beweise das origin daten klaut ? das wurde schon lange widerlegt.


 
Ich würd aber gerne die Beweise sehen, dass Steam Daten klaut, finde das schon interessant. 

Trotz Update:


Ich sehe immernoch keine Argumente dafür dass ich Origin benutzen sollte.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. August 2012)

Bei mir lief Origin immer gut. Habe auch keine Perfomane einbussen bemerkt... weiss nicht was ihr da bei euch bemerkt habt?

Im Gegensatz zu einigen Viren und Firewall-programmen ist Origin wirklich kein Perfomance-Fresser (in meinen Augen)

Habe auch Steam und Origin installiert. Funzt super, und die Updates werden ja auch alle schön von alleine gemacht. 
Steam durchsucht bestimmt auch Ordner..


----------



## kühlprofi (14. August 2012)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Ich würd aber gerne die Beweise sehen, dass Steam Daten klaut, finde das schon interessant.
> 
> Trotz Update:
> 
> ...


 steam klaut genauso viele\keine daten wie origin . solange du keine games spielen willst die nur ueber origin vertrieben werden kannst du origin ja den kalten rücken zeigen.


----------

